# Ufc/wec Top Ring Girls



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

heres my top 10 ring girls in the big orgs (ufc, wec, strikeforce, bellator)

1. Arianny Celeste (UFC)
2. Rachelle Leah (UFC)
3. Natalie Skyy (strikeforce)
4. Ali Sonoma (UFC)
5. Natasha Wicks (UFC)
6. Monica Arteaga (Bellator)
7. Christie Cartwright (WEC)
8. Brittney Palmer (WEC)
9. Rebecca Love (UFC)
10. Mercedes Terell (Bellator)

p.s. even though they are ranked id hit any one of them 
i will not hit any ring girl except those that worked for the major orgs

i made this post in a thread i made, but decided it should have a thread of its own

edit:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Pretty sure a thread like this needs pics to succeed...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Pretty sure a thread like this needs pics to succeed...


You sir, are a genius!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd have Britney Palmer up there at #2, if we're talking about how the girls look these days (as opposed to the best they ever looked)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Arianny*




























*Rachelle*


















*
Natasha Wicks*



















*VIDEO!!!!!*
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/10/7/1074539/natasha-wicks-photoshoot
God im jealous of Randy.. also her Pretend Personallity/life is kinda kinky lol. Like her talking about licking the octagon sweat haha.


*Natalie Skyy*




























*Ali Sonoma*




























Alright thats it for me. I uploaded these just for you guys... so the thread is not such a disappointment.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

*Monica Arteaga*


































*Christie Cartwright*


























*Brittney Palmer*


























*Rebecca Love*


















*Mercedes Terell*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hay.. try just quoting our Posts then COPY PASTING the codes to your post. That way you get all the pics.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I'd have Britney Palmer up there at #2, if we're talking about how the girls look these days (as opposed to the best they ever looked)


1. Arianny Celeste
1. Rachelle Leah
1. Natalie Skyy
1. Ali Sonoma
1. Natasha Wicks
1. Monica Arteaga
1. Christie Cartwright
1. Brittney Palmer
1. Rebecca Love
1. Mercedes Terell
:thumb02:



SideWays222 said:


> Hay.. try just quoting our Posts then COPY PASTING the codes to your post. That way you get all the pics.


no i had no problem with putting the images in. i decided to choose some pics for the OP from google.

edit: shame it moved to the contenders, would probably had the most hits


----------

